# Zwischen Postdienst und Abgabestress: Praktikumsbericht von Eric Herrmann



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Zwischen Postdienst und Abgabestress: Praktikumsbericht von Eric Herrmann gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Zwischen Postdienst und Abgabestress: Praktikumsbericht von Eric Herrmann


----------



## lord-elveon (31. Januar 2011)

Das Komponentenarchiv würde ich gern mal sehen


----------



## Shi (31. Januar 2011)

Wer raucht hier L&M? Iiiiih


----------



## zcei (31. Januar 2011)

Ja das Komponentenarsenal würde glaub ich jeder gerne mal unbeaufsichtigt betreten 
Der Artikel (wie auch schon der letzte Praktikantenbericht) machen richtig Lust auf ein Praktikum bei euch


----------



## Dommerle (31. Januar 2011)

Mich interessiert ebenfalls brennend, was denn so in eurem Komponentenarchiv eingelagert ist...
Sagen wir 5 unbeaufsichtige Minuten darin und ich wäre happy!


----------



## hanfi104 (31. Januar 2011)

Dommerle schrieb:


> Mich interessiert ebenfalls brennend, was denn so in eurem Komponentenarchiv eingelagert ist...
> Sagen wir 5 unbeaufsichtige Minuten darin und ich wäre happy!


mir wären 15 lieber


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Januar 2011)

für den Akku und Recycling Bericht.


----------



## Goliath1985 (1. Februar 2011)

Pfand den Artikel mit den Akkus echt Klasse, da ich selber ein Notebook habe  

weiter so !


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Februar 2011)

Eric, wir nannten ihn gerne "Cartman" oder "Walter" [], war wirklich klasse!


			
				Eric schrieb:
			
		

> Unterm Strich muss ich dem PCGH-Team meine Hochachtung aussprechen, da in den sechs Abgabewochen, die ich miterlebt hatte, jedes Mal das Fass bis oben hin voll wurde, genau wie das Heft. Es ist ein stressiger Job mit viel Routine und Fallstricken, wo man hinsieht. Doch die Kollegen lernen, damit umzugehen und begeistern sich spürbar für die Materie und sie können das auch im Heft vermitteln. Es war mir eine große Bereicherung, in und mit der Redaktion arbeiten zu dürfen.


Genug der (berechtigten) Lobeshymnen, aber so langsam wird's wieder Zeit für Pizza und Kaffee *SCNR*


----------



## thysol (1. Februar 2011)

Der Notebook Akku Artikel wahr wirklich sehr gut. Ein grosses Lob von mir an den Praktikanten.


----------



## no_comment (1. Februar 2011)

Hab den Notebook Akku Artikel leider nicht gelesen, aber er war sicher sehr gut. Großes Lob von mir an den Praktikanten!


----------

